# How long after fitting a new putter grip can you use it?



## BrizoH71 (Jun 11, 2016)

Need to get my putter regripped, and was hoping to get it done early this morning as I'm out in the first round of our club championship qualifier at 3pm... 

If I do get it done, how soon after the fitting should I wait before using? The last pro at our club recommended not using the club for 24hrs after fitting for the adhesive to fully bond to the grip; but the pro at my previous club said it would be good after an hour as there would be sufficient bond to stop the grip from twisting, although the longer I could leave it, the better.

So, I'm not sure whether to stick with the putter as-is, or get it done and play with the new grip, or get it done and use my back-up for round one.


----------



## SteveJay (Jun 11, 2016)

Would think a putter grip would be fine....suspect irons or driver would need longer though given the speed/force of the swing.


----------



## Three (Jun 11, 2016)

Depends how much excess fluid is used, but the latter option should be fine, an hour or so. 

24 hrs is a bit on the safe side.


----------



## DCB (Jun 11, 2016)

So, what did you decide in the end ?

Think I'd have wanted to have a good practice green session with it before putting it into play. I'd have had it done after the round given it was Championship Qualifying &#128521;


----------



## BrizoH71 (Jun 11, 2016)

Stuck with the original grip and used putter as-is, not that it made any difference..


----------

